# اكتب احد اسماء المعماريين المشهورين ... وانتظر



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

رجاء من كل عضو من اعضاء منتدانا الجميل دة انه يكتب اسم معمارى واحد يشارك بيه فى موضوعى دة ومش اكتر عشان يسيب فرصة لاعضاء غيره .... ورجاء انتظرونى فى اخر الموضوع وبعد الوصول الى عدد كبير من اسماء المعماريين المشهورين او غير المشهورين ، لاقول لكم ماذا انوى ان افعل لنضيف لمنتدانا ...
وها أنا ابدأ معكم : - زها حديد


----------



## Abu Hammad (10 يونيو 2006)

فرنك لوي رايت


----------



## م/ ميدو (10 يونيو 2006)

ميس فان دروهه


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (10 يونيو 2006)

فرانك جيرى


----------



## RBF (10 يونيو 2006)

مايكل جريفز graves


----------



## arc_fares (10 يونيو 2006)

حسن فتحي ياجماعة


----------



## المهندسة مي (10 يونيو 2006)

فرانك لويد رايت


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 يونيو 2006)

شيخ المعماريين / حسن فتحى


----------



## soso2006 (10 يونيو 2006)

حرام عليكم يا شباب ... 7 معماريين فقط ومنهم مكرر ، فين الباقى ؟!!! ....


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (10 يونيو 2006)

محمد حسن فتحى المعمارى المصرى الشهير


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

احمد ميتو اكيد


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

زهي حديد من العراق


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

محمد الباهي تونس


----------



## سما العبدلي (10 يونيو 2006)

د.محمد مكيه


----------



## سما العبدلي (10 يونيو 2006)

رفعت الجادرجي


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (10 يونيو 2006)

Peter Eisenman


----------



## معمارية طموحة (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
عندي عن زهى حديد او نورمان فوستر 
وبما ان هناك مشاركات عن زهى 
اختار نورمان فوستر


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (10 يونيو 2006)

Peter Eisenman


----------



## فرانك (10 يونيو 2006)

معماري . سعود العياد
saud ayad


----------



## فرانك (10 يونيو 2006)

معماري زها حديد


----------



## فرانك (10 يونيو 2006)

معماري. الجنيدل
jonidel


----------



## لولو المعمارية (10 يونيو 2006)

دانيال ليبسكيند


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

هايل هااااايل ، كمان عايزة معماريين اكتر عشان الشغل اللى جاى يحلو يا شباب ....


----------



## م/ ميدو (11 يونيو 2006)

جوزيف لى سرت
لويس كان
كينزو تانغ 
لوكوربوزييه


----------



## arc_fares (11 يونيو 2006)

Tadao Ando


----------



## م/ ميدو (11 يونيو 2006)

لوكوربوزييه
كينزو تانغ
لويس كان
جوزيف لى سيرت


----------



## لولو المعمارية (11 يونيو 2006)

كيشو كيرو كاوا هههههههههه


----------



## اسماء الحسومي (11 يونيو 2006)

سانتياجو كالترافا ، مبدع في العمارة و الانشاء


----------



## بسنت (11 يونيو 2006)

علي لبيب جبر
جعفر طوقان
عبد الواحد الوكيل
محمد مكية
احسان فتحي
علي الشعيبي
راسم بدران
محمدد رياض
صلاح زيتون
جمال بكري


----------



## رندا. (11 يونيو 2006)

صلاح السقا


----------



## رندا. (11 يونيو 2006)

مع اني بشجع لويد رايت


----------



## sawsan_mogh (11 يونيو 2006)

عبد الباقي ابراهيم


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

كمان يا شباب المشروع اللى فى دماغى اكبر من كدة ، ولما تزهقوا قولولى ونا هقولكم عالفكرة بس مش هنبدأ فيها الا فى الاجازة ....


----------



## Mosaad (12 يونيو 2006)

Dr / Manal Abouelela


----------



## Mosaad (12 يونيو 2006)

Mario Bota


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (12 يونيو 2006)

ريتشارد ماير
هارى سيدلر
لوكوربوزيية
بيتر كوك
فرانك ويليامز





زها حديد


----------



## khoookha (12 يونيو 2006)

Paul Andreu
Frank Lloyd Wright


نحن في انتظار المفاجأة


----------



## فاضل محسن (12 يونيو 2006)

لوكوربوزيه


----------



## soso2006 (12 يونيو 2006)

جميل يا شباب لسة برضه لما العدد يوصل ل 50 مع العلم انه كل عضو هيختار معمارى واحد فقط يعنى مش يكتب كتير عشان يدى فرصة لغيره وعشان كمان اللى جاى يكون سهل عليه :15: ....


----------



## احمدعلي عبدالهادي (12 يونيو 2006)

د فاروق الجوهري استاذ احمد ميتو


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 يونيو 2006)

المعمالرى / حسن فتحى


----------



## م/ ميدو (12 يونيو 2006)

جوزيف لى سرت. لويس كان . كينزو تانغ. لوكوربوزييه


----------



## soso2006 (12 يونيو 2006)

soso2006 قال:


> جميل يا شباب لسة برضه لما العدد يوصل ل 50 مع العلم انه كل عضو هيختار معمارى واحد فقط يعنى مش يكتب كتير عشان يدى فرصة لغيره وعشان كمان اللى جاى يكون سهل عليه :15: ....


 
كماااااااااان كماااااااااااان ....


----------



## المازن (12 يونيو 2006)

الفر التو
اضيف والله كفاية


----------



## المازن (12 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة انا عندي بحث كامل عن مجموعة كبيرة من المعمارين من الجيل الاول والثاني والثالث وكذا عن التفسير الفراغي والجدلية المادية في العمارة راح انزل منه نسخ قريب للفائدة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (12 يونيو 2006)

والله اخرتها هتقولكم كل واحد يكتب عن المعماري اللي اختاره مش عارف بس احساس علشان كده هختار كيشو كاركوروكاوا 
اصل انا معروف بيه في الدفعه عندنا علشان كنت كاتب بحث عنه لكن لولو ذكرته تقريبا ومش عارف يمكن تشابه اسماء هههههههههههههه


----------



## aml_aml103 (12 يونيو 2006)

انتوني جاودي
فيكتور هورتا
هيكتور جيمارد
موندريان
تشارلز رينيه ماكينتوش
لوكروبوزييه
اميل جاك رولمان


----------



## aml_aml103 (12 يونيو 2006)

يوجد رسالة ماجستير كاملة عن اغلب المصممين اللي ذكروا في الموقع واريد ان يستفيد بها اكبر قدر ممكن من المهندسين


----------



## aml_aml103 (12 يونيو 2006)

يوجد رسالة ماجستير كاملة عن اغلب المصممين التي ذكرت اسماؤهم في المنتدي واريد ان افيد بها اكبر عدد من المهندسين


----------



## Arch_M (12 يونيو 2006)

هو في انا (واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا) واحد معماري عظيم لكن راح اتنازل لاستاذي العظيم في الجامعة قد لايعرفه البعض وهو

البرفيسور/ نبيل حسن حسن


----------



## الحمصي (13 يونيو 2006)

:14: مصطفى عزوز الملقب بالحمصي:67: :67: :13: 
لأ عن جد زها حديد الغنية عن التعريف و سنتاغو كالاترافا أتوقع الاسم صح وفيني أكتب عن الاثنين ولو إني بفضل زها حديد ولكنها غنية عن لتعريف إذا أنا عليي ب سنتياغو كالاترافا


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مشاكس لاهتمامك بالرد وشكرا لجميع المرور الاخرين ..... والفكرة بتاعتى قريبة من اللى انت بتفكر فيه يا مشاكس وطالما اتفتح الكلام فيها ، فأنا افكر ان نعمل قسم المعماريين ( لو المنتدى اتقسم ولو ما اتقسم نكمل على هذا الموضوع ) ويكون زى مكتبة مرجعية لاسماء كتيييييييييييييير ممكن نعرفها وممكن عمرنا ما سمعنا عنها ويستفيد منها كل الطلبة اللى جايين بما اننا خلاص ان شاء الله هنتخرج .......:14: 

وتكون المكتبة تضم اسم المعمارى ونبذة عن حياته واعماله وجوائز مسابقاته ومشاريع نفذت واخرى لا وهكذا وكل اسبوع يتولى عضو من الاعضاء كتابة عن المعمارى الذى اختاره .........


----------



## م/ ميدو (13 يونيو 2006)

جوزيف لى سرت
لويس كان
كينزو تانغ
لوكوربوزييه


----------



## عبد الرحمن درويش (13 يونيو 2006)

www.calatrave.com كالترافا


----------



## عبد الرحمن درويش (13 يونيو 2006)

www.hassanfathey.50megs.com حسن فتحي


----------



## haya.arch (13 يونيو 2006)

Norman Foster


----------



## لولو المعمارية (13 يونيو 2006)

فكرة حلوة ياسارة وان شاء الله تتنفذ لتعم الفائدة
وبالنسبة لمشاكس انا ذكرت كيشو كيرو كاوا لأنى انا كمان كنت عامله عنه بحث السنه دى ومعروفة بيه فى الدفعه ههههههههه


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ميدو ، عبد الرحمن ، هايا ، لولو ...... ياريت الكل فعلا يستجيب للفكرة ، وعموما الفرصة فى كتابة اسم المعمارى مفتوحة لحد ما اخذ اجازتى وابدأ فى التنفيذ ان شاء الله شهر 7 .........:15:


----------



## مهندسة داليا (14 يونيو 2006)

ريشارد ماير


----------



## soso2006 (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا داليا وخليكى معانا مستعدة .....


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (14 يونيو 2006)

بصره يالولو يلا وماله


----------



## max ghost (14 يونيو 2006)

جورن اتزون 
jorn utzon

سيزر بيلي 
ياماساكي
رنزو بيانو 
ريتشارد روجرز
موريس دو سلي


----------



## eng.fadia (15 يونيو 2006)

اها يا سارة لو الي في دماغي صحيح هنعمل ايه
في اسماء مش معانا 
عموما انا اقول 
santiago calatrava

yama zaki
كيشو كروكاوا
ميس فاندروه


----------



## eng.fadia (15 يونيو 2006)

دانيال ليبسكيند


----------



## Mosaad (15 يونيو 2006)

ا.د.م / منال ابو العلا


----------



## Mosaad (15 يونيو 2006)

ا.د.م/ منال ابوالعلا


----------



## soso2006 (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا شباب على مروركم وخليكم مستعدين هنبدأ ان شاء الله فى الاجازة ........


----------



## troy_119 (15 يونيو 2006)

احمد ميتوووووووووو


----------



## seneen (15 يونيو 2006)

عبد الواحد الوكيل

عبدالاله *المهنا*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 يونيو 2006)

فكرتك دي يا سوسو تقريبا هي نفس الفكرة اللي طرحتا فيما قبل ولكن بشكل مختلف ولكن لم يجب احد ولم ينتبه لها احد واخذت انا في الكتابة فيها وفي النهاية لم اجد من اهتم فتركت الموضوع 

علي كلا هذا هو الرابط الذي احتوي علي ذلك وبه بعض المعمارين الذين تحدثت عنهم 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15421


----------



## max ghost (15 يونيو 2006)

*سكيدمور- اوينجز- ميريل
ماريو بوتا
جان نوفيل
مايكل جريفز
*


----------



## soso2006 (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جودى على تعاونك معايا فى الموضوع ، وان شاء الله لما نبدا المشروع الكبير دة ياريت تمدينا بالمعلومات اللى عندك الكثيرة دى لكن راعى اختى ان الاعمال المرئية بالصور اسرع فى الوصول ، اتمنى اسمع ردك ثانيا بمعمارى تختارينه لتشاركى به معانا فايل وورد ونماذج صور .........:55:


----------



## soso2006 (15 يونيو 2006)

نسيت اشكر تروى وسينين وماكس عالمرور الحلو :15: .....


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (16 يونيو 2006)

المعماري
roberto veuturi


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

Antoine Predock

منقول من الوصلة التالية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=140870#post140870


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

بيتر ايزمان


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

مايكل اوجينزمان


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

لوكوربوزيه


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

ميس فان دروه


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (17 يونيو 2006)

مجموعة Coop- Himmelblan 


الدوفان إيك Van Eyek, Aldo 


جيمس سترلينج Stirling , James 


ريتشارد روجرز Rogers , Rachard


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (17 يونيو 2006)

كيفين روش وجون دنكيلو وشركاه
John Dinkeloo & Kevin Roche
Associates 


باولو بورتوجيسى Partgbesi. Paolo


----------



## soso2006 (17 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا شباب عالمرور وياريت اشوف اعضاء كتيييييييييييييييير مستخبيين فى المشروع ومشغولين ، ياريت اشوف مشاركتهم قريب الموضوع هيكون مفتوح لحد ما الاجازة تبدأ ثم نبدأ فى التنفيذ ............... :55:


----------



## soso2006 (18 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله جدول مناقشة المعماريين هينزل بالمواعيد قريب ........


----------



## أروى (18 يونيو 2006)

دوا اسماء معماريين فى عصر النهضة
1- فيتروفيوس vitruvus
2- مارتينى martini
3- سكاموزى scamozzi


----------



## بسنت (21 يونيو 2006)

يا سوسو الظاهر كده انك هتعملي شغل جامد مووووووووووووت في الاجازة


----------



## omelwalid (21 يونيو 2006)

اذكر مثلا جون نوفال الفرنسي لوكوربزيهالاسباني غانديالعراقية زهى حديد


----------



## soso2006 (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا بسنت وربنا يعيننى ان شاء الله الموضوع فى دماغى لو اتنفذ هيكون جامد 
شكرا يا ام الوليد ......


----------



## soso2006 (23 يونيو 2006)

لويكان ...


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

Coop Himmelblau


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

Rem Koolhaas


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

Moshe Safdie


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

kenzo tang


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

Dominique Perrault


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

Bernard Tschumi


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

Diller + Scofidio


----------



## Blue Bird (23 يونيو 2006)

Hariri & Hariri


----------



## Mosaad (23 يونيو 2006)

ا.د.م/ منال ابو العلا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
اشكر كل من ساهم بالتعريف بمعماري يعرفه هو ولكن غيره لا يعرفه ،، لكن المشكلة ان التعريف بالاسم فقط قد لا يفيد كثيرا ، فحبذا لو ان كل من قام بالترعيف بمعماري ان يعطينا نبذة عنه وعن اعماله ، لكان التعريف اكثر فائدة ،، هناك اسماء يقرأها بعضنا لأول مره ، مثل منال ابو العلا ، محمد الباهي ، سعود العياد ، الجنيدل ، علي لبيب جبر ، احسان فتحي ، محمد رياض ، صلاح السقا ، فاروق الجوهري ، نبيل حسن ، مصطفى عزوز ، عبد الاله المهنا .... هؤلاء من المعماريين العرب ،وبالتأكيد فإن هناك من غير العرب أكثر لم اذكرهم ،، لنبدأ بالمعماريين العرب أولا وبعد ان نعرفهم اكثر نتجه لغيرهم.
آمل من كل من يعرف عن هؤلاء وعن اعمالهم ان يكتب عنهم بالتفصيل ليعرفهم الآخرين ،، 
وفق الله الجميع والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## eng.fadia (25 يونيو 2006)

طبعا اكيد الموضوع مش مجرد اسماء 
صاحبة الموضوع سارة قالت في الاول ان احنا بنجمع اسماء كتيرة و في الاجازة ان شاء الله كل اسبوع هيكون مخصص لاحدي المعماريين الي اسمهم موجود في الموضوع و في خلال الاسبوع كل واحد يعرض ما عنده عن المعماري بحيث نكون مكتبة معمارية يرجع لها الاعضاء بمعرفة اعمال جميع المعماريين
وان شاء الله هيكون موضوع مفيد جدا و قوي جدا


----------



## soso2006 (25 يونيو 2006)

eng.fadia قال:


> طبعا اكيد الموضوع مش مجرد اسماء
> صاحبة الموضوع سارة قالت في الاول ان احنا بنجمع اسماء كتيرة و في الاجازة ان شاء الله كل اسبوع هيكون مخصص لاحدي المعماريين الي اسمهم موجود في الموضوع و في خلال الاسبوع كل واحد يعرض ما عنده عن المعماري بحيث نكون مكتبة معمارية يرجع لها الاعضاء بمعرفة اعمال جميع المعماريين
> وان شاء الله هيكون موضوع مفيد جدا و قوي جدا


 
شكرا فادية على الرد وهذا فعلا ما كنت ساقوله ردا على الاستاذ فيصل ........


----------



## ARCHITECSALAF (25 يونيو 2006)

Rem Koolhas


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (25 يونيو 2006)

المعمارى لوكوربوزيه


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (25 يونيو 2006)

أنا شايفه ان الموضوع دا هادف جدا ومفيد لو كان الهدف منه التعرف أكثر على المعماريين وخاصة العرب منهم وياريت يكمل على خير لأننا سوف نستفيد منه كتير :2:


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (25 يونيو 2006)

وياريت أن يعرض الموضوع بوضوح أكثر لكى نتمكن من المشاركه الفعاله


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (25 يونيو 2006)

أنا أسفه لهذه المداخلات الكثيره والرجاء أن يكون التعرف على المعماريين بصور لأعمالهم حتى يتم النفع ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (26 يونيو 2006)

فيليب جونسون


----------



## soumiiiii (26 يونيو 2006)

richard meiar


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (26 يونيو 2006)

دا معمارى يابانى بس أعتقد انه مش معروف اسمه <Yoshinobu Ashihar>


----------



## بلسم الروح (26 يونيو 2006)

رفعت الجادرجى


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يونيو 2006)

المعمارى ايرو سارنيين ( على فكرة ده معمارى جامد جدا فى ربط الاساليب الانشائية بالتصميم المعمارى للمنشأ )


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يونيو 2006)

ايرو سارنيين


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (27 يونيو 2006)

ريتشارد روجرز


----------



## soso2006 (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكل المرور وان شاء الله الموضوع يا شباب مش مجرد سرد اسماء 
اول ما الكل يبدأ الاجازة سوف نحدد 3 ايام لكل معمارى كل من يعرف عنه يوضع سواء نبذة عن حياته او اعماله او الصور للمشاريع وهكذا
وترتيب جدول العمل سانظمه واطرحه عليكم قبل البدء .......


----------



## شوكت (27 يونيو 2006)

طارق ناجي peter eisenman


----------



## الظواهرى (27 يونيو 2006)

سيف أبو النجا 
ود.حسام البرمبلى


----------



## archimed1000 (27 يونيو 2006)

لو كوربوزيه وهو مفصل في هندسة العمارة حيث هو الذي عمل la mashine a abite


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يونيو 2006)

ايرو سارنيين


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (27 يونيو 2006)

انا مصمم على ايرو سارنييين لانه رقم واحد بالنسبة لى واوعى يا سوسو بعد الاجازة الشغل ياخدك من المنتدى خصوصا انك اكيد هتشتغلى فى مكان مهم ربما تكونى معيدة


----------



## دونى (3 يوليو 2006)

john shenton


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 يوليو 2006)

عبد الواحد الوكيل


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 يوليو 2006)

ساتكلم عن المعماري الدكتور نبيل حسن رحمة الله عليه بحكم سابق معرفتي وزمالتي المباشرة له:
الدكتور نبيل حسن رحمه الله كان استاذا بقسم العمارة بكلية الفنون الجميلة بالقاهرة (والتي اشرف بالانتماء اليه) ، عمل كمعماري عربي بعد تخرجه وحصوله علي الدكتوراه من فرنسا ، وله العديد من الاعمال في مصر / وقد عمل في السنوات الاخيرة من حياته بجامعة ام القري بالمملكة العربية السعودية في مكة المكرمة ، وقد قام هناك بعمل تجربة للبناء باستخدام الاواني الفخارية (مثل القلة) المصنوعة من الطين المحروق ، وقد اقام علي حد علمي نادي لاعضاء هيئة التدريس بتلك الجامعة مستخدما تلك التقنية في البناء ومستعينا ببعض العمال من صعيد مصر لاتمام البناء بتلك الطريقة ، وقد شارك بنفسه في عملية الانشاء والاشراف علي تشييد ذلك المشروع ، واعتقد ان بعض الاعضاء من المنتدي قد ارسلوا بعض الصور لذلك المشروع ، وقد توفاه الله بعد عودته لمصر بحوالي عام او اقل ، وكان يقوم بتدريس مادة المنظور والتصميم المعماري لطلبة قسم العمارة وله بعض المؤلفات والكتب في تلك المواد الهامة.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 يوليو 2006)

المعماري عبد الواحد الوكيل
معماري مصري ، كان من اراؤه ان اكثر الطرز ثراءا في العمارة الاسلامية هو الطراز المملوكي ، وقد حاول اعادة احياء واستخدام الطراو المملوكي في المباني التي قام بتصميمها ، متأثرا بروعة المباني التي قام المماليك بتشييدها في مصر ، وقد اشتهر الوكيل ببناء العديد من المساجد بالمملكة العربية السعودية في مدنها المختلفة اذكر علي سبيل المثال مسجد الكورنيش في جدة والعديد والعديد من المساجد الضخمة الشامخة في المملكة العربية السعودية ، وقد نشرت مجلة البناء السعودي في اعدادها الاولي عددا اختصته باعمال الوكيل.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 يوليو 2006)

فاروق الجوهري
معماري مصري معاصر ، وهو استاذ بقسم العمارة ، بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس ، ويعتبر الجوهري رائدا من رواد العمارة الحديثة المعاصرة في مصر ، اقام العديد والعديد من المباني المميزة بمصر ، اذكر منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، منشأت نادي الشمس الرياضي بمصر الجديدة ، طيبة مول ، الحرية مول ، منشأت قسم العمارة بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس ، العديد من المحلات التجارية المشهورة بالقاهرة ، وغيرها الكثير والذي يحتاج لسطور طويلة ، ولكن المهم من وجهة نظري ليس في حصر تلك الاعمال ، ولكن في ان الجوهري قد احدث نوعا من تعريف الناس للعديد من الاشياء والتي غابت عن الاذهان في فترة ما بعد الانفتاح في مصر في منصف واواخر السبعينات من القرن المنقضي ، وحتي وان كان هناك بعض الخلاف علي اعمال الجوهري ما بيم مؤيد ومعارض فالذي لا يمكن انكاره في انه اوجد نوع من التذوق المعماري لدي عامة الناس من غير المتخصصين كما انه ساهم في ايجاد اجيال من المعماريين من تلاميذه ممن لديهم القدره علي اخراج وتوظيف اشكال معمارية مبتكرة وحديثة حتي ولو كانت غير مألوفة ، واعتقد ان احمد ميتو من تلاميذ الجوهري .


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (3 يوليو 2006)

أتقدم لك أحمد حسني رضا بالشكر الجزيل على هذا الطرح الذي أعتقد انه كان ينبغي ان يكون عليه الموضوع منذ البداية ،، حتى لو كان الطرح مختصرا الا انه على الاقل يعطي نبذه عن المعماري تُمكن الآخرين من معرفته والبحث عن أعماله ،، أعتقد ايضا انه لو كانت الاسماء مصحوبة ببعض صور أعمال اصحابها لكان افضل كثيرا لتقريب الصورة والتعرف على الشخصية.
أشكرك مرة أخرى ، وأشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الهام.


----------



## soso2006 (4 يوليو 2006)

استاذ فيصل وكل الاعضاء :
ان شاء الله الموضوع سيكون مرتب اكثر من ذلك لقد بدأت فى عمل جدول باسماء المعماريين السابق ذكرهم فى الصفحات وسنخصص لكل معمارى 3 ايام نتكلم عنه وعن اعماله بالصور ايضا وارجو الانتظار حتى بدء العمل بعد تسليم مشروع التخرج ......


----------



## soso2006 (18 يوليو 2006)

الجدول وصل يا شباب وارجو متابعة الاسماء بالمواعيد المكتوبة حتى نستطيع انجاز هذا العمل ، ولا يشترط ان من كتب اسم المعمارى هو من يضع معلومة عنه ولكن امامنا يومين لكل معمارى نضع عنه نبذة مكتوبة ونبذة عن مشاريعه ...... اتمنى كل من شارك فى كتابة الاسماء يشارك فى المعلومات ....


----------



## Miss Arch (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود رائع , اتمنى ان كل معماري يكون له موضوع لوحده باسمه و بحسب التاريخ الي موجود في الجدول و بعد انتهاء التاريخ يعتبر الموضوع مغلق , وهذه وجهة نظر 
و شكرا


----------



## soso2006 (19 يوليو 2006)

فى الحقيقة لما عملت الموضوع كان الغرض هوة ان يكون موضوع واحد يضم مكتبة للمعماريين فى مكان واحد لسهولة البحث عند الحاجة ....
بالفعل بعد مرور اليومين لكل معمارى اتمنى ان لا يتكلم عنه احد حتى لا يحدث خطأ فى المواعيد والافضل اتباع الجدول بنظام..... 
اتمنى المشاركة الكثيفة وتعاون كل المرور معى فى هذا الموضوع ، فأنا شخصيا لا اعرف الكثير من اسماء المعماريين الذين ذكرهم بعض المرور .....


----------



## الحمصي (31 يوليو 2006)

عليهم عليهم
جهد مشكوووووور جدا 
وعمل رائع إن شاء الله


----------



## hananfree (31 يوليو 2006)

راسم بدران


----------



## soumiiiii (1 أغسطس 2006)

انشالله رح شارك 
والله يعطيكي العافية على هاموضوع القيم:12:


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (2 أغسطس 2006)

ازيك ياسوسو

مش هانبدأبقى الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## عزمي (2 أغسطس 2006)

ريتشرد مير


----------



## معمارية طموحة (2 أغسطس 2006)

بس ياسوسو في اعضاء اختاروا نفس المعماري كيف سوف تحليها ومن سوف يتكلم عنه؟؟؟؟
شخصيا اخترت نورمان فوستر واتمنى انه لا يوجد احد غيري اختار الموضوع واذا حصل ان اثنان اختاروا نفس الموضوع فكل واحد يأخذ يوم من اليومين المخصصين.
وان شاء الله نتوفق جميعا في الموضوع الرائع.


----------



## ARCHI-LAB (3 أغسطس 2006)

Morphosis
tarek naga


----------



## soso2006 (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا اسفة يا شباب انى تاخرت عليكم ولكن فوجئت ان فات يومين ولم يبدأ العضو الذى اختار (احمد ميتو) ولم يتم وضع اى معلومة عنه
ياشباب الموضوع لم يكن مجرد سرد لاسماء تعرفونها ولست انا المسئولة الوحيدة عن كل الاسماء الموجودة من المعماريين ، فأنا شخصيا لا اعرف بعضها
ارجو من الاعضاء متابعة الموضوع بمواعيده من الجدول وكل عضو تكرم واشترك معنا بكتابة اسم المعمارى يمدنا بمعلومة عنه 
وشكرا لكل من شارك ويشارك معنا ......


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (3 أغسطس 2006)

اوك ياسوسو
و لكن اقترح ان يبدأالموضوع فى موضوع جديد خاص بالمعماريين لان الصفحات هنا كثرت جدا و اللى يدخل الموضوع هايتوه منك فاعتقد تبدأى انتى موضوع جديد فى اوله الجدول و بعدها المعمارى فلان و كل من عنده معلومة عنه يضيفها او مشروع او صورة و هكذا.

يارب يعجبك الاقتراح دة.


----------



## alfajer (4 أغسطس 2006)

Michael Maltzan please


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ملحوظة:

لقد بدأ عرض المعماريين فى موضوع جديد بعنوان ( ارجو متابعة المعماريين...........)
فى هذا اللينك:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25613

و نرجو مشاركة الجميع


----------



## Arch_M (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك وسيتم متابعة الرابط وانا انتهز الفرصة لشكر المهندس احمد حسني رضوان على مداخلته عن الدكتور نبيل حسن 
وانا اتشرف بأني احد طلبته في جامعة ام القرى بمكة المكرمة وفي حينه سيكون هناك عرض قد سبق وقدمته عن مشروع نادي اعضاء هيئة التدريس ومشروع مسكن في قطر وهناك مسجد في مكة تم تصميمه من قبله وتنفيذه واشرافه كذلك المكرمة سأحاول الحصول على صور له في القريب


----------



## رايس (2 سبتمبر 2006)

norman foster


----------



## سماييل آجاني (3 سبتمبر 2006)

تداو آندو
لويس كان 
أوسكار نماير 
نيرفي 
مايكل مايرز


----------



## ريما007 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Santiago Calatrava


----------



## ooba (3 سبتمبر 2006)

د. عبد الباقى إبراهيم


----------



## nasr_art (3 سبتمبر 2006)

نصر محمد:15:


----------



## zoromba (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*zoro*

احمد ميتووووووووووووو


----------



## engtiger (4 أكتوبر 2006)

لوكوربوزيه


----------



## بنت فلسطين الحرة (4 أكتوبر 2006)

برنارد تسوشومي


----------



## M_EBADA14 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

معماريين العماره التفكيكيه DECONSTRUCTION
دانيال ليبسكيند
بيتر ايزنمان
بيرنرد تشومي
كوب هملب
جونتر بينيش
oma


----------



## es_3obayda (1 ديسمبر 2006)

نورمن فوستر الى بنا الفيصليه فى الرياض


----------



## mans_arch (1 ديسمبر 2006)

فوستار مان


----------



## agui (1 ديسمبر 2006)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## maloka1986 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

santiago calatrava


----------



## mido55555 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شادي عبد السلام


----------



## DOSH (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ra_sh_1984 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> ملحوظة:
> 
> ...






نتمنى مشاركة جميع الاعضاء فى الموضوع الجديد 
www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25613


----------



## نادية (15 ديسمبر 2006)

لوكوربوزيه 
جعفر طوقان


----------



## binabbas (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samir mana (17 ديسمبر 2006)

فرنك لوي رايت


----------



## اسلام عباس (18 ديسمبر 2006)

د.صلاح زكى


----------



## اسلام عباس (18 ديسمبر 2006)

د.اسامة الرواى


----------



## اسلام عباس (18 ديسمبر 2006)

د.صلاح شحاتة


----------



## اللص الطائر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فرانــك لويــد رايـــت 1869 – 1959 
Frank Lioyd Wrigth 1869 – 1959 
ولد فرانك لويد رايت فى ولاية وسكونسون بأمريكا فى 8/6/1869 . 
التحق رايت بمدرسة وسكونسون سنة 1885 لدراسة الهندسة العلمية التى تساعده على السير فى الحياة العملية . وربما الدراسات هى السبب الذى من أجله لم يتأثر بالنظريات المعقدة . 
تتلمذ على سوليفان فى مكتبة من 1887 إلى 1893 ، وتعلم من أستاذه الشئ الكثير ، حيث أجاد الرسم بطريقة واسلوب سيده واعتمد سوليفان على رايت فى تصميمات الكثير من المساكن ، ثم بدأ رايت العمل لحسابه بتطوير الفكر المعمارى وابتكار أساليب جديدة فى الإنشاء ، واستعمالات مستحدثة لمواد البناء والأثاث والمعدات وتحرير المساقط الأفقية للمساكن من الجمود السائد حينئذ والطرق الكلاسيكية ذات القيود المحددة . 
بدأت شهرته كمعمارى فنان له شخصيته وطابع خاص ينفرد به ، وخاصة فى أوروبا ، حيث نشرت عنه المقالات ، وبدأت الكثير من المعماريين يقلدون أسلوبه فى التصميم المعمارى . 
وفى سنة 1910 ذاعت شهرة فرانك لويد رايت فى أوروبا وعلى الأخص فى ألمانيا نتيجة لمقال نشره " كينو فرانش " فى موضوع واحد عن حياة هذا الفنان العملاق ، وعن قدراته الفنية ونظرياته وآرائه وفلسفة فى العمارة العضوية . 
وفى سنة 1915 سافر إلى اليابان لبناء الفندق الإمبراطورى فى طوكيو وبعض أعمال أخرى حيث ظل بها سبع سنوات ، ابتكر طريقة إنشائية لبناء الفندق بحيث لا يتأثر بالزلازل .


----------



## اللص الطائر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

* لوكـــوربوزييــــة 1887 – 1965
اسمه الحقيقى إدوارد جانيريه تنقل بين عواصم أوربا امتدحه والترجوبياس وقال عنه إنه فنان أصيل وأن جيلاً كاملاً من المعماريين سيمتد الإلهام والأفكار الجديدة من أعماله كان يهوى الرسم والتصوير ومن أشهر متولاته " أنيما تبدأ العمارة يبـدأ التصويـر فجسـم المادة المنشأة يتضمن تعبيراً عن ثلاث فنون عظمى متضامنة . 
وضحت فلسفة لوكوريوزين المعمارية فى الثلاثينات وسمت آنذاك بالنقط الخمس وهى : 
رفع المبانى على عمد – المسقط الأفقى الحر – الشبابيك الأفقية الطويلة – الواجهات الحرة – حديقة السطح . وفتحت تلك الفلسفة آفاقاً هائلة أمام المعماريين ، حررت المبانى من القيود التقليدية المتوارثة .


----------



## اللص الطائر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ميزفـــــان دوره 1886 – 1969

نبــــذة تاريخيــــــة

ميزفان ديروه الشهير بـ ميز – ولد فى عام 1886 فى مدينة آخن بالمانيا وكان والده عاملاً متميزاً فى قطع الأحجار والبناء بمهارة ودقة فائقة ومنه تعلم أبنه حرفة البناء وتعرف على طبيعة وخواص موادها فى وقت مبكر من صباه . 
لقد عاون والده فى قطع الأحجار والرخام وتعرف على أنواعه الغالية كما اشتغل مع بعض المقاولين فى تنفيذ بعض المبانى مما ساعده على تشرب مهنة البناء قبل أن يمارس الرسم والتصميم المعمارى .


----------



## اللص الطائر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

والترجروبيوس 1883 – 1969 م


ولد والتر جروبيوس سنة 1883 م وهو ابن مهندس معمارى شغل وظيفة حكومية هامة فى برلين ، وكان عمه ايضاً ، مهندس معمارى ذا سمعته ممتازة . 
اكتسب والترجروبيوس خبرته العلمية الفنية فى العمارة عندما التحق بمكتب هندسى فى ميونخ 1903 – 1905 ثم عمل بمكتب بيتربهرنز عام 1917 مع مجموعة من الشباب المعماريين الذين اكتسبوا شهرة عالية فيما بعد مثل " لوكوربوزيه ميزفان دروه " 
بدأ جروبيوس سنة 1910 يستقبل بنفسه ويعمل لحسابه فى مكتبه الهندسى المعمارى ، وشملت مشروعاته التصميم الداخلى ، كذلك الإنشاء والأعمال الصناعية .


----------



## اللص الطائر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

* العمارة قصيدة من الشعر أبياتها من زجاج وحديد *


----------



## kamola (19 ديسمبر 2006)

انطونيو جاودى


----------



## koman (20 ديسمبر 2006)

santiago calatrava


----------



## shimo (21 ديسمبر 2006)

المعماريه :زها حديد


----------



## روان ناصر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

راسم بدران


----------



## روان ناصر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

لوكوربيوزييه


----------



## أسماء نمر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

المهندس راسم بدران


----------



## معماري رايق (1 يناير 2007)

تشارلز ماكنتوش


----------



## يا زمن (1 يناير 2007)

د. مصطفى مزمل من السودان
أ.د حاتم الصباحي من اليمن
محمد صبري من الأردن


----------



## m we m (9 أبريل 2007)

رينزو بيانو renzo piano


----------



## New_Arch (9 أبريل 2007)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## mahmoud mosaad (9 أبريل 2007)

د / منال ابو العلا - landscape designer


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (10 أبريل 2007)

لوكربوزيه..........


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (10 أبريل 2007)

لويس سلفنت...........


----------



## mohmed capo (12 أبريل 2007)

سنتيجو كالترافا


----------



## مهند هلال (12 أبريل 2007)

زهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء حديـد


----------



## shfoxshfox (12 أبريل 2007)

حسن فتحي-بيرنزو بيانو


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (12 أبريل 2007)

ولتر غروبس


----------



## عروس البحر (18 أبريل 2007)

Charles Bulfinch


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (18 أبريل 2007)

نورمن فوستر


----------



## diar (19 أبريل 2007)

Renzo piano
Kenzo Tange
عبد الواحد الوكيل
مشاري النعيم
عبـد البـاقي محمد إبراهيـم
عمرو جلال العدوي 
راسم بدران


----------



## عروس البحر (19 أبريل 2007)

فيليب جونسون


----------



## New_Arch (20 أبريل 2007)

وبعدين كتبنا الاسماء ومفيش حاجة حصلت


----------



## mircury-mrmr (21 أبريل 2007)

رينزو بيانو


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (21 أبريل 2007)

لدى اقتراح فى هذا الموضوع وهو الا يكون كل المعماريين فى مشاركة واحدة ولمدة اسبوع ولكن لتكون كل مشاركة باسم احد المعماريين وليضيف كل فرد اليها ما يعرفه فى هذا الخصوص على ان تكون كل الرسائل المشاركة تحتوى على معلومات جديدة وغير مكررة ولا تكون المشاركة لمجرد الشكر على المعلومات وبذلك نضمن وجود معلومات عن كل معمارى للمشاركة المستمرة وتحتوى على مشاركات ايجابية لان المشاركات الاسبوعية فى اللينك الاخر للموضوع اصبحت تقدم بواسطة احد الاعضاء فقط ولم يتفاعل البقية ولان صفحات المشاركة قد زادت بشكل مربك للمضطلع عليها 
كما ارجو استمرار هذا الموضوع الرائع ويفضل ان تكون هذه المشاركات باسماء مواقع حتى تقل عدد الصفحات فى الموضوع فقط وان تتبنى ادارة المنتدى هذه الفكرة


----------



## احمدصابر (21 أبريل 2007)

نورمن فوستر


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (21 أبريل 2007)

المعماريه الفذه زهي حديد


----------



## malikan (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineera15_3 (1 مايو 2007)

*فرانك لويد رايت*


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (10 مايو 2007)

لوكوربوزييه
سنان باشا
نورمان فوستر 
على رأفت 
ابو بكر خيرت 
اردت ان ازيد لأكثر من اسم لأن العدد للأسف قليل


----------



## gh78000 (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا على جهودكم البناءة.بحب اضيف اسماء معماريين من سوريا يعتبرو من كبار المعماريين وكانو من مؤسسين لكلية العمارة بدمشق : 1- د.م جوزيف ابو حديد
2- د.م عبد الرؤف الكسم
3- د.م بول شنيارة


----------



## كونان2008 (10 مايو 2007)

المهندسة زها حديد


----------



## eng_afify (14 مايو 2007)

راح فين المعمارى صلاح زيتون


----------



## asw (14 مايو 2007)

المعماري الياباني الشهير

كينزو تانغ


----------



## Archi27 (14 مايو 2007)

Richard Meier


----------



## هشام الهاشمى (14 مايو 2007)

Richard Horden


----------



## هشام الهاشمى (14 مايو 2007)

Richard Horden


----------



## خالد طه شريف (15 مايو 2007)

يا بشمهندس المعماريين دول روح الهندسه لو مفيش معماريين اعتبر ان مفيش هندسه


----------



## مجدي المصري (16 مايو 2007)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## first-arch (17 مايو 2007)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## first-arch (17 مايو 2007)

المعماري الياباني 
شن تاكاماتسو


----------



## mahoud (24 مايو 2007)

جمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال بكري


----------



## mahoud (24 مايو 2007)

رمسيس ويصا واصف


----------



## mahoud (24 مايو 2007)

عبد الحليم ابراهيم


----------



## mahoud (24 مايو 2007)

عبد الباقي ابراهيم


----------



## arch_loula (30 مايو 2007)

*حبة معماريين*

فرانك جيري,ميس فان ديرو,حسن فتحي,لويس سوليفان,لويس كان,الفر التو,روبرت فينتوري,هانس هولين,لوكوربوزييه,فرانك لويد رايت......و لما افتكر تاني حضيف جديد...اي خدمة :63:


----------



## ابن همام الصعيدى (30 مايو 2007)

فوستر هو الاكيد


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mido_pepsi (7 يونيو 2007)

د.م \ على الحسيني
هندسة المنيا
قسم العمارة


----------



## jamalco (7 يونيو 2007)

لوكوربوزييه
جوزيف ليسيرت
فيليكس كانديلا
الفر اولتو
نورمان فوستر
جيمس سترلنغ
بورن اوتزون
كنزو تانغ
اوجست بيرييه
غاودي
ستيفن ايرلش


----------



## rose_arc (7 يونيو 2007)

رفعت الجادرجي


----------



## rose_arc (7 يونيو 2007)

الفر اولتو , نورمان فوستر


----------



## Mosaad (7 يونيو 2007)

د / منال ابو العلا
landscape design


----------



## نهاد (9 يونيو 2007)

لوكوربوزيه وحسن فتحي


----------



## thisis1980 (10 يونيو 2007)

راسم بدران


----------



## thisis1980 (10 يونيو 2007)

ماريو بوتا


----------



## thisis1980 (10 يونيو 2007)

مايكل جريفز


----------



## jamalco (10 يونيو 2007)

اشتركت باسماء معماريين ولاادري لماذا لم يعرض اشتراكي على كل ساعيد بعض الاسماء:
جوزيف ليسرت
فيلكس كانديلا
كنزو تانغ
الفر اولتو 
ميس فان دروه
وولتر غروبيوس 
اوغست ايفل
لوكوربوزييه
لويس خان
فرانك لويد رايت
بورن ارتزون
ستيفن ايرلش
نورمان فوستر
جوزيف ليسرت
غاودي
ياماساكي
مونييه
هانز هولاين
اوغست بيرييه


----------



## moonee (10 يونيو 2007)

حسن فتحي الكبيير


----------



## youssef_romio (24 يونيو 2007)

youssef jamai 
top architecte marocan N 1°°


----------



## حمادة راس (24 يونيو 2007)

الدكتور حسن فتحى من مصر.............


----------



## baibah (24 يونيو 2007)

kanzo tange


----------



## justified_207 (25 يونيو 2007)

طارق ابو النجا


----------



## OSSAMA FATEHY (6 يوليو 2007)

ايريك مندلسون
كينزوتانج
لوي كان


----------



## mossad (6 يوليو 2007)

عرفان سامى ابو المبادىء


----------



## mossad (6 يوليو 2007)

الا ستاذ الدكتور/ عرفان سامى


----------



## م.حمودي (7 يوليو 2007)

السير نورمان فوستر..


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (9 يوليو 2007)

المعماري حسن فتحي


----------



## القناوى 1 (16 يوليو 2007)

احمد الكردى


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (16 يوليو 2007)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (16 يوليو 2007)

راسم بدران


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (16 يوليو 2007)

عبد الحليم ابراهيم


----------



## AliMohammed (16 يوليو 2007)

AliMohammed


----------



## المهندسة زوزو (17 يوليو 2007)

االعبقري الاسطورة لي كوبوزية​
ليو منك بي​
لويس كان​
مايرو بوتا​
ايرك مندرسون​
والمشهور الفار التو:15:​


----------



## cercatrova (17 يوليو 2007)

christian de prtzampark


----------



## cercatrova (17 يوليو 2007)

Christian De Portzamparc.....sory


----------



## yosefahmed (8 أغسطس 2007)

Helmot Jahn الاول في العالم باعتبره


----------



## dr.hayfaa (9 أغسطس 2007)

coophumeblu group


----------



## mhmdk2003 (10 أغسطس 2007)

الالماني وولتر غروبيوس


----------



## عدنان النجار (10 أغسطس 2007)

شيخ المعماريين حسن فتحي


----------



## alaa_1986 (10 أغسطس 2007)

Zaha Hadeed 
She Is A Legend


----------



## nedalnemer (15 أغسطس 2007)

جعفر طوقان
راسم بدران
بلال حماد


----------



## معمارى مبتدئ (17 أغسطس 2007)

*اية يامان حتعمل اية باسماء كل دول ......*

اية يامان انت مش ناوى تورينا حتعمل اية باسماء كل دول ياريت تبقى جامد صج لو جبت مشاريعهم كلهم 
:67: :67: :67: :67: :67:


----------



## عبدالله بوشليبي (17 أغسطس 2007)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## فوستر (19 أغسطس 2007)

ريتشارد ماير 
سيزار بلي
بيتر أيزنمن
دانيال ليبسكند 
ستيفن هول

كرمشاو
سانتياكو كالاترافا


----------



## الصغيرة (19 أغسطس 2007)

باربارا دي كونتري


----------



## heshamrachid (19 أغسطس 2007)

معمارية حنان صبرى


----------



## zaha999 (19 أغسطس 2007)

دانيال ليبسكند


----------



## zaha999 (19 أغسطس 2007)

بما انه مكرر ...ريم كولهاس


----------



## يزن العرابي (25 أغسطس 2007)

لوكوربوزييه الفرنسي الجنسيه السويسري الاصل


----------



## helmut jahn (27 أغسطس 2007)

santiago calatrava
helmut jahn
NORMAN FOSTER
MARIO BOTAA 
PREDOCK
RENZP PIANO 
CESAR PELLI


----------



## jankeez (28 أغسطس 2007)

Cengiz Bektaş:15:


----------



## مدين عبدالله (29 أغسطس 2007)

المعمارى : هاشم خليفة من السودان


----------



## کریکار المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2007)

المعمار الإسپاني : گاودي
والهندي: چارلس کوریا


----------



## designer mido (14 سبتمبر 2007)

المعماري فيليب جونسون


----------



## عـــبد الحليم (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جوزيف هوفمان


----------



## cadmax4 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

Tadao Ando, architecte
architecte Renzo Piano
mario botta architetto


----------



## m_hazem5 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

norman foster


----------



## سامرائية (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جمال بكري المعماري المصري الله يرحمه


----------



## ali142 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

رنزو بيانو و اليابانيون كيشو كيرا كاوا و تاداو أندو و تيو أوتو 
renzo piano + tadao ando +kisho kirakawa+tiyo oto

أه نسيت ... الفرنسي جون نوفال يستحق الذكر 
jean nouvel


----------



## عمران باشا (16 سبتمبر 2007)

وبعدين؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## metalsword (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جروبوس من أشهر المعماريين


----------



## hitler_alg (16 سبتمبر 2007)

محمد صحراوي الجزائر


----------



## medo_84 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

العراقي : هشام المدفعي


----------



## معماري ينبع (27 سبتمبر 2007)

عبد الواحد الوكيل


----------



## mimi25 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

Paul oliver


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

ا.د: عبدالحميد البس


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (27 سبتمبر 2007)

امبرتو ايكو... ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## م/زيزي (27 سبتمبر 2007)

norman foster


----------



## محمد زعيتر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ريتشارد ماير يا شباب

والمعلم كينزو تانغ


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جوزيف لي سرت

ميس فان درروهه
كينزو تانغ
نورمان فوستر 
الفار التو
لويس إ . كان


----------



## محمد ظاهر (7 نوفمبر 2007)

راسم بدران

عمار خماش المعماري المشهور

ليكوربزير معماري

قريبا محمد ظاهر انشاء الله

فارس بقاعين


----------



## thamer_912 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

د وليد كعكي


----------



## دريمز (12 نوفمبر 2007)

المشرف الليبي الهمالي الافي


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (12 نوفمبر 2007)

لو كربوزييه


----------



## بني دار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

عرفان سامي , راسم بدران , محمد مكية


----------



## نعناع (12 نوفمبر 2007)

د .هشام جريشة


----------



## نعناع (12 نوفمبر 2007)

د. هشام جريشة احد اسماء المعماريين المشهورين فى الابداع المعماري دكتور فى المعهد العالى للهندسة المعمارية بمدينة 6 اكتوبر مدرس تصميم معماري لسنة ثالثة تكنولوجيا البناء وادارة مشروعات دفعه 2007/2008 كل الاسبوع يوم الخميس يكون في محضرة يشرح فيها مشهير من جميع انحاء العالم المعمارين واعمال المشهير الطالب ع - ن - أ - ثالثة تكنولوجيا دفعه 2007/ 2008


----------



## nst (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... والله المهندسين الغرب على رأسي والعين ...بس لازم ماننسى اساتذتنا الكبار في بلادنا العربية وفي جامعاتنا ... ومن تحت ايديههم ومن فكرهم تعلمنا ...ولاينبغي ان ننسى فضلهم علينا وعلى بلادنا ... لذا ساذكر بعض من اساتذتي ...في العراق وبشكل تتدريجي... اي في ردود قادمة اخرى ان شاء الله...
د .اكرم العكام 
د. لطف الله جنين
د. حسام الراوي 
د. مؤمل علاءالدين
د. فلاح الكبيسي
د. محمد امام


----------



## م_عبداللطيف (14 نوفمبر 2007)

ميمار سنان


----------



## rorowewe3 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

فرانك جيري:75:


----------



## د.م. رياض (16 نوفمبر 2007)

Oscar Niemeyer المهندس البرازيلي الشهير


----------



## د.م. رياض (16 نوفمبر 2007)

Oscar Ribeiro de Almeida de Niemeyer Soares الإسم بالكامل للمهندس العبقري صاحب البنايات المستقبلية

ازا مابتعرفو مين صمم معزم بنايات مدينة برازيليا أو مبنى اليو أن بنيويورك

طبعا لرد هو أوسكار


----------



## ربيع الروح (16 نوفمبر 2007)

راسم بدران
زها حديد


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

Pugh+scarfa


----------



## معماري حنان (17 نوفمبر 2007)

عبد الحليم ابراهيم


----------



## ffares213 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

الكوربوزي فرنسي الآصل


----------



## ffares213 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

زهاء حديد مشاريعها خيالية


----------



## SIDAHMED85 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

Architecte Richard Meier


----------



## معمارية سعودية (18 نوفمبر 2007)

Richard Meier

http://www.richardmeier.com/

آسفى للتكرار .. ولكن هو معماري المفضل

ممكن William Mackintosh أيضاً وشكراً


----------



## د.م. رياض (19 نوفمبر 2007)

يا أخ فارس لو كوربوزيي مش فرنسي الأصل بل سويسري بعدين أخد الجنسية الفرنسية قبل ما يموت بشوي اسمه الحقيقي Charles-Édouard Jeanneret-Gris بس ال pseudonyme تبعوLe Corbusier

كوني سويسري بدي أعطيكو شوية أسماء فرنكوفونية مثل المهندس جون نوفال *JEAN NOUVEL* ياالي بنا معهد العالم العربي بباريس و العديد من المعالم الهندسية بالعالم من اليابان الى أمريكا,,,,,,

*JOHN PAWSON ، <H3 class=h3_pwb id=texte_liste_nom_liste_produits>SIGURD LEWERENTZ *

</H3>

Gian Lorenzo Bernini

Giacomo della Porta

Patrick Berger

Gottfried Böhm

Massimiliano Fuksas

Renzo Piano

اليابانية Kazuyo Sejima

François Roche

الياباني Fumihiko Maki

الهولندي Rem Koolhaas

البلجيكي الإيراني الأصل Yves Farhad Khan Ghiaï de Chamlou

Ebenezer Howard صاحب فكرة ال _Garden-Cities_

المنفز Raymond Unwin يا الي نفز الفكرة الرائعة تبع ابنزر هوارد الغاردن سيتيز

ايه بيكفي لليوم بدي ارجعلكو عما قريب .عاشت فلسطين تصبحون عاوطن.

:59: ايه أنا فلسطيني الأصل الجيل الثالث من اللاجئين بأوروبا.


----------



## غالي غراوي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

فرانك لويد رايت


----------



## معماري شاطر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

راسم بدران-الأردن


----------



## ابن حجر (28 يناير 2008)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## روزيف (28 يناير 2008)

rechard miere


----------



## أروى (29 يناير 2008)

george scott
ولد عام 1818 توفى عام 1878
متخصص فى العمارة القوطية 
وكان ياخذ بعض الطرز 
من فرنسا القديمة
وانجلترا القديمة


----------



## وحش العمارة (29 يناير 2008)

_فرانك لويد رايت_


----------



## معماري من طين (30 يناير 2008)

سانديجو كاليترافا


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (31 يناير 2008)

DOSH قال:


> نتمنى مشاركة جميع الاعضاء فى الموضوع الجديد
> www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25613



الموضوع الاساسي بدا فعلا على هذا الرابط نرجو منكم الانضمام الينا هناك


----------



## مهندسة حنان (31 يناير 2008)

shigeru ban

هام جدا


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (3 مارس 2008)

عمرو جلال العدوي


----------



## فيتروفيوس (3 مارس 2008)

Henning larsen - Denamrk


----------



## فيتروفيوس (3 مارس 2008)

Vitruvios - Father of architecture


----------



## ammarco (3 مارس 2008)

لويس سوليفان
شيكاغو

ادولف لووس
النمسا


----------



## فيتروفيوس (3 مارس 2008)

يورن (جورن) اوتزون 

دار اوبرا سيدني ...


----------



## م سها (4 مارس 2008)

الدكتور و ضاح العابدي


----------



## المعماري حمد (4 مارس 2008)

سنان آغا .. تركيا


----------



## شهباز (22 مارس 2008)

سيزار بيللي


----------



## تصميم شغلة (22 مارس 2008)

*Behnisch, Behnisch & Partner*​


----------



## medo_84 (23 مارس 2008)

the father of archi z the first man .. !!! why ask ur self . who built the first home


----------



## hassandiab (23 مارس 2008)

د/حسن دياب طبعا


----------



## معماري حنان (24 مارس 2008)

معذره ممكن لو حد
فاهم المغزي يقولي


----------



## مووهوب (24 مارس 2008)

المعماري لوكربيزيه


----------



## عمرو ابوخطوه (25 مارس 2008)

اعمال عبد الباقى ابراهيم


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (26 مارس 2008)

مهندس ايفل فرنسا


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (26 مارس 2008)

ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفل


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (26 مارس 2008)

ايفل مهندس فرنسي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (2 أبريل 2008)

المعماري سنان تركيا مسجد السليمانية 
لوكروبوزيية
ويصا واصف


----------



## nabolionb (1 مايو 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت مشاريع للدكتور اكرم العكام في مجال التصميم 
اذا سمحت


----------



## المعماري اسامه (1 مايو 2008)

جاودي صاحب العماره العضويه في الاندلس سابقا واسبانيا حاليا


----------



## المعماري اسامه (1 مايو 2008)

ما قرات كل الردود ولكن يوجد مهندس ياباني تحفه اعماله كثير مشهورة جدا مثل مبني الكبسوله .
ومعماري رائع ايضا صاحب العماره البيضاء ( ضد الطبيعه) اخر اعماله متحف اسفله شلالات لونه ابيض وله مبني مشهور في الغابه ايضا لونه ابيض وهذا المبني الي شهره.
راح اتركم انتم تقولون من اسماءهم


----------



## الياس مبشر (2 مايو 2008)

قد أعجبنى الموضوع ولكن سوف اذكر بعض من جادت بهم قريحتى من المعماريين السودانيين وبدون ترتيب
عبدالمنعم مصطفى
بروفسير عمر الاقرع
بروفسير عمر صديق
بروفسير الطيب الحاج
بروفسير حسن يس
بروفسير عمر سالم
بروفسير الفاضل آدم
عبدالوهاب عبدالرحمن صالح
عوض الكريم محمدأحمد
أحمد عبود الشريف
عبدالله صبار
جاكيز خان
محمد محمود حمدى
كمال عباس
على عبدالرحمن صديق
صلاح الشبلى
محمد حسن عيسى
والقائمة تطول وتطول ولم ولن اوفيهم كلهم. وارجو من اخوتى السودانيين ان يساعدونى فى الباقى


----------



## ooba (4 مايو 2008)

د.عبد الباقى إبراهيم


----------



## هدى معماري (5 مايو 2008)

راسم بدران


----------



## سمير ابو شاهين (7 مايو 2008)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## عبلة كوجال (15 مايو 2008)

Norman Foster


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بيتر ايزنمان


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

الدو روسي


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انتوني فيدلر


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

على فكرة ان لوكوربوزيه ليس معماري اي لم يحصل على شهادة في العمارة ولكن مشاريعه تدرس في كليات واقسام العمارة


----------



## الظلام الداكن (2 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد سنجاب


----------



## ma gimy (2 سبتمبر 2008)

فرنك لوي رايت


----------



## فوكس رد سى (3 سبتمبر 2008)

نورمــان فـــــوستر


----------



## رنا على (4 سبتمبر 2008)

المعماري كيشو كيرو كاوا من اليابان


----------



## انسة كرفسة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

م .مشتاق محي


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (4 سبتمبر 2008)

معماري ياباني اعمالو كتير حلوة 
بس مو متذكرة اسمو الاول 
بس اسمو التاني
كيروكاوا


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

عبدالواحد الوكيل


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شيخ المعماريين حسن فتحى


----------



## اناناس12 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

المعماري تشارلز ماكنتوش


----------



## اناناس12 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

:56::56::56::56:المعماري تشارلز ماكنتوش


----------



## dodo200010 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

كمال الدين سامح


----------



## ffares213 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*fares Algeria*

Mies van der Rohe


----------



## rawan_200699 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو المعماريين حسن فتحى


----------



## سيندي المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

jean nouvel de france
mario botta
kenzo tang
med saharoui


----------



## م[email protected] (4 نوفمبر 2008)

لو كوربوزيه


----------



## rasha424 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

حسن فتحى
رمسيس ويصا واصف
على لبيب جبر
محمود رياض
محمود الحكيم
انطوان سليم نحاس


----------



## معماري لاحقا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

د: علي رأفت


----------



## معماري لاحقا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

دكتور علي جبر


----------



## معماري لاحقا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

دكتور سيد التوني


----------



## معماري لاحقا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

دكتور احمد عابدين


----------



## معماري لاحقا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

العالم المعماري القدير شيخ المعماريين :
حسن فتحي


----------



## المعماري اسامه (5 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اتذكر في العصر هذا من العرب مات قبل حوالي سنتين الدكتور صاحب مجلة عالم البناء المصريه 

عبد الباقي ابراهيم 

من الاجانب ريتشارد ماير صاحب العماره البضاء او ضد الطبيعه 

من العصر الحالي وما زال يعطي افكار مميزه هو انا المعماري اسامه


----------



## كانزي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الحليم ابراهيم


----------



## me3maria (14 نوفمبر 2008)

العربي/ حسن فتحي


----------



## looraanss (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ريتشارد ماير وين راح


----------



## saker badreddine (5 ديسمبر 2008)

le courbusier


----------



## kotb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*لكوربوازيه رائد العمارة الوظيفية*

لكوربوازيه رائد العمارة الوظيفية


----------



## زنبقة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري لكوربوزيه


----------



## زنبقة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري لكوربوزيه و كانزو تانجي


----------



## زنبقة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري فراي اوتو , رتشارد ماير ,نورمن فوستر,


----------



## ToOoFi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندسة المبدعة  زهى حديد


----------



## ToOoFi (6 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري ليكربوكزيه


----------



## محمد ابو وليد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

عبد الباقي ابراهيم


----------



## فرانك (6 ديسمبر 2008)

معماريه زهى حديد 
معماري لوكر بوزيه
معماري الفر التو
معماري فرانك لويد رايت
معماري سعود العياد
معماري فاندروا
معماري عبدالاله المهنا
معماري راسم الاردني
معماري عبدالحميد الجنيدل


----------



## سيندي المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الأستاد محمد لروي.الأغواط الجزائر


----------



## ايمن محمدي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

shi-fopping


----------



## راستى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

architect i. m. pie


----------



## يزن العرابي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

لوكوبوزييه


----------



## يزن العرابي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

, المعماري سنان ,فرانك جيري ,جعفر طوقان ,لويس كان ,شولز


----------



## معماري أردني (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Aldo Rossi


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فرانك لويد رايت


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

فاندرواااااا


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري العراقي القديم 

احسان شيرزاد


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ريتشارد ماير وين راح*​


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

حـــــــــــسن فتحي


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري العراقي 

عبدالقادر الكرطاني الله يرحمه


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ملكة المعماريين زهى حديد


----------



## mossad (8 ديسمبر 2008)

1-فرانك لويد رايت 
2- الأستاد / عرفان سامى


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

د.عادل صالح زكي من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

د.بهجت رشاد شاهين من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري كلاترافا من اسبانيا


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

المعماري والفنان والنحات مايكل انجلو في عصر النهضة


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاستاذ حازم جرجيس التك من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاستاذ طالب حميد الطالب من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتورة شيرين احسان شيرزاد من العراق


----------



## حازم العطيفى (13 ديسمبر 2008)

المعمارى حازم عز الدين 
من مصر


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاستاذ ياسر حكمت من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتورة سعاد محمد علي من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتور مثنى البياتي من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتور ساهر القيسي من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتور خالد السلطاني من العراق


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الدكتور عدنان السامرائي من العراق


----------



## ابو هدير (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*نورمان فوستر*

نورمان فوستر


----------



## arc.iraqi (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اذا امكن أريد على المعماري لويس سوليفان وبول أندرو وأكون شاكرلك...........................


----------



## arc.iraqi (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اي واحد يريد نورمان فوستر............................

*المعماري نورمان فوستر 

Norman Foster






ولد فوستر في مدينة مانشستر في إنجلترا 1935 ودرس في جامعة مانشستر قسم العمارة 1956 - 1961 وفى جامعة بيل حيث اخذ الأستاذية 1962 ، كان شريكاً لوندي فوستر وريتشارد روجرز 1963 - 1967 في لندن ، بعد 1967 كان ضمن مجموعة فوستر وشركاءه في لندن أيضا ، أهم مبانيه بيت نورمان ووندي فوستر - لندن 1979 ، وحجرة العرض في ريجينت ستريت - لندن 1074 ، مكتب مدير شركة I.B.M. - هاستر 1971 ، حصل فوستر على عديد من الجوائز على أعماله التي نشرت عالمياً سواء كان في الكتب أو المجلات الدورية 

الوقـــع الشخصى
http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Practice/Default.aspx​

الموضوع مقتبس للافادة​*


----------



## الغليبي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

محمد كمال اسماعيل \ياجماعه الخير


----------



## بارتنون (25 ديسمبر 2008)

هانس هولين(مافي شهادة اللا أخذها)وعنده موقع خاص فيه
أدريان سميث (ما في برج إلا وحط ايده فيه)
ريتشارد ماير ( أبو الأبيض)


----------



## lajoconde2 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

frank lloyd wright


----------



## Beezo (8 يناير 2009)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## معماريون (16 فبراير 2009)

> فائزة احمد
> الدكتور عدنان السامرائي من العراق
> 13-12-2008 07:55 pm
> فائزة احمد
> ...





فرانك قال:


> معماريه زهى حديد
> معماري لوكر بوزيه
> معماري الفر التو
> معماري فرانك لويد رايت
> ...




المعماريين عرب 
هل ممكن كتابة شيئ عنهم 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abudreen (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لمقترح هذه الفكرة فقد أثمرت علينا بمعرفة معماريين لأولمرة أسمع عن أسمائهم و قد بدأت البحث عنهم للتعرف عليهم ......شكراجزيلا


----------



## همس القلب (21 فبراير 2009)

المعمارى اسامة فرج دكتور بجامعة المنصورة مصر
البشمهندس مؤمن السودانى


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 مارس 2009)

معماريون قال:


> المعماريين عرب
> هل ممكن كتابة شيئ عنهم
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا



د. خالد السلطاني
- ولد في الصويرة ، من اعمال واسط بالعراق ، في 9 / ايار 1941.
- اكمل دراسته المعمارية عام 1966 من معهد موسكو المعماري مبعوثا من الحكومة العراقية .
وانهى دراسته العليا/ الدكتوراه في نفس المعهد عام 1973 .
- عين في قسم العمارة / كلية الهندسة – جامعة بغداد بداية عام 1974 ولغاية 1996 عندما غادر العراق احتجاحا على النظام البعثى الصدامي التوتاليتاري . 
- عمل في الجامعات الاردنية من 1996 ولغاية 2000 ، وشغل مدير المعهد العالي للعمارة والفنون الاسلامية في جامعة آل البيت ، كما عمل استاذا في احدى جامعات السودان .
- مقيم في الدانمرك اعتبارا من عام 2002 ويعمل كباحث في مدرسة العمارة /الاكاديمية الملكية الدانمركية للفنون في كوبنهاغن .
- اشرف على رسائل جامعية عديدة في مرحلتي الدكتوراه والماجستيربالعراق والاردن . 
- نشر بحوث عديدة في حقل الاختصاص .
- صمم اعمال معمارية مختلفة الوظائف في العراق والاردن ، وحازت بعض اعماله على المراتب الاولى في المسابقات المعمارية .
- صدر له كتابان :
- " حوار في العمارة " (1982 )< الموسوعة الصغيرة –بغداد > ؛ 
- و" رؤى معمارية " (2000) < المؤسسة العربية لللابحاث والنشر –بيروت >
ويعد للطبع:
- "العمارة في العهد الاموي : الانجاز ..والتأويل "
- " قرن من الزمان .. مئة سنة من العمارة الحديثة "
- " العمارة الحديثة في العراق : السنيين التأسيسية "
- " التناص المعماري : اشكاليات المفهوم والتطبيق < عمارة المعاريين الدانمركيين في البلاد العربية > .
- " منجز العمارة الاسلامية ".

ksultany*********** : البريد الالكتروني - خالد السلطاني


----------



## عماد28 (17 مارس 2009)

ارتايت ارشح " ابنزر هوارد " و ان لم يكن معماري، فهو عمراني من الطراز الاول


----------



## zakou1 (17 مارس 2009)

المعماريle corbusier et waltre cropuis


----------



## nsweity20 (17 مارس 2009)

ابو العمارة لوكربوزيه


----------



## معماريون (17 مارس 2009)

فائزة احمد قال:


> د. خالد السلطاني
> - ولد في الصويرة ، من اعمال واسط بالعراق ، في 9 / ايار 1941.
> - اكمل دراسته المعمارية عام 1966 من معهد موسكو المعماري مبعوثا من الحكومة العراقية .
> وانهى دراسته العليا/ الدكتوراه في نفس المعهد عام 1973 .
> ...





ممتنا لكي كل الاماني

معماريون​


----------



## zakou1 (18 مارس 2009)

المعماري waltre cropuis et le corbusier


----------



## rabii (18 مارس 2009)

المهندسين المعماريين المغربيين رشيد الأندلسي بنبراهيم و عزيز الأزرق


----------



## abdullfatah (19 مارس 2009)

*hi*

Ass.Prof.Dr.Eng: Hesham Gerisha​


----------



## حسن علوش (19 مارس 2009)

..................... كنزوتانجي ...................


----------



## reems (20 مارس 2009)

ريتشارد ماير-كنزو تانجيه


----------



## احمد النجفي (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (12 أبريل 2009)

بحب تصميمك جدا وكنت اريد ان اقول زها حديد


----------



## khaldoon kamal (14 أبريل 2009)

المهندس المعماري العراقي / مازن الآلوسي


----------



## art lines (28 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد ان مفيش معمارى عربى ناجح بدرجة المعماريين العالميين .... بالطبع فيه محاولات بس لم تصل لمرحلة العالمية لان العمارة العالمية ذات رؤية مستقبلية وقابلة للتنفيذ ولا تقتصر على مجرد الأشكال والعلاقات الهندسية الجديدة لكن ترتكذ على فلسفة لها عمق اكثر بكثير من اسم معمارى بعينه


----------



## معماريون (1 مايو 2009)

art lines قال:


> اعتقد ان مفيش معمارى عربى ناجح بدرجة المعماريين العالميين .... بالطبع فيه محاولات بس لم تصل لمرحلة العالمية لان العمارة العالمية ذات رؤية مستقبلية وقابلة للتنفيذ ولا تقتصر على مجرد الأشكال والعلاقات الهندسية الجديدة لكن ترتكذ على فلسفة لها عمق اكثر بكثير من اسم معمارى بعينه





اعتقادك هذا هو ما نظرت به لنفسك والانسان حيث يضع نفسه

ولكن نحن لا ننظر باعتقادك
فيه معما ريين ومنهم تم الاشاره لهم هنا


----------



## dalilatiti (2 مايو 2009)

البرازيلي صانع المعجزات oscar Niemeyer


----------



## dalilatiti (2 مايو 2009)

الفنلندي 
alvar alto


----------



## dalilatiti (2 مايو 2009)

Edward Larabe)
 شيكاغو


----------



## dalilatiti (2 مايو 2009)

نيو جيرسي 
 Eisanman – Peter


----------



## dalilatiti (2 مايو 2009)

أمستردام 
Hertzberger Herman


----------



## dalilatiti (2 مايو 2009)

Hopkins – Michacl John


----------



## dalilatiti (2 مايو 2009)

Hopkins – Michacl John 
ALVAR ALTO 
Edward Larabe
Eisanman – Peter:14:
Hertzberger Herman 
Hallein Hans 
Gohnson Philip
Kahn Louis


----------



## fatah04 (2 مايو 2009)

هنري سيرياني. زها حديد.


----------



## elgohary2009 (3 مايو 2009)

المعماري.عصام صفي الدين


----------



## elgohary2009 (3 مايو 2009)

المعماري بهاء بكري كافتيريا


----------



## Amel Mohamed (4 مايو 2009)

المعماري الشهير لوكربوزية


----------



## دولينا (2 يونيو 2009)

كيشو كيركاوا المعماري الياباني الشهير


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 يونيو 2009)

المعاري فيليب جونسون


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 يونيو 2009)

شيخ المعمارين المهندس حسن فتحى


----------



## tafaol (21 يونيو 2009)

المعمارى لوكوربوزييه


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه 
المعماري فيليب جونسون


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 يونيو 2009)

المهندس حسن فتحى شيخ المعماريين


----------



## ام يارا (25 يونيو 2009)

عبد الإلة المهنا-السعودية


----------



## عبد الكعر (26 يونيو 2009)

*رفعت الجادرجي*
السلام عليكم ممكن مخطط بناء منزل لمساحة 170م 
لو سمحتي ابعثي اكثر من مخطط عالايميل الخاص اذا في مجال [email protected]​


----------



## nabilde25 (28 يونيو 2009)

.le corbusie. Calatrava


----------



## abdulrazeq (5 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
راسم بدران/ الاردن


----------



## i.s.m.a. (6 يوليو 2009)

*معمارى خطير*

رنزو بيانوا واليكم بعض من تحفه المعمارية.........


----------



## i.s.m.a. (6 يوليو 2009)

*منافس اخر*

كووب هيملب ........وبعض التحف المعمارية


----------



## i.s.m.a. (6 يوليو 2009)

*وما تنسوا.............*

دانيال ليبيسكند و.....................


----------



## nehal mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2009)

please ya gma3a 3atza mshare3 ''alvar alto'' or ''edward larabe''


----------



## nehal mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2009)

please ya gama3a 3ayza mshare3 ''alvar alto '' or ''edward larabe'' thanx


----------



## sarkhel (14 نوفمبر 2009)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## فوكس رد سى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

نورمان فوستر


----------



## فوكس رد سى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

لويس إ كان


----------



## يزن العرابي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جعفر طوقان و راسم بدران و زها حديد


----------



## مزن محمود (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مرتضى معاذ


----------



## eng7oda (2 ديسمبر 2009)

د/صلاح ذكي


----------



## samaoual (2 ديسمبر 2009)

توم ماين


----------



## Alinajeeb (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يا زمن قال:


> د. مصطفى مزمل من السودان
> أ.د حاتم الصباحي من اليمن
> محمد صبري من الأردن



مسكين انت ياحاتم الصباحي كذبت وصدقت نفسك.


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاح ذكي


----------



## omer_d (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ليه كوربوزيه


----------



## omer_d (26 ديسمبر 2009)

زهى حديد


----------



## hotarawshana (4 مارس 2010)

كينزو تانغ


----------



## م.كندا (4 مارس 2010)

:77:

فرانك لويد رايت
نورمن فوستر
جعفر طوقان

:30:​


----------



## hermione (4 مارس 2010)

طب وبعدين ايه اللى هيحصل بعد كل الاسماء العظيمه دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jamel2010 (4 مارس 2010)

رضا الرقيق


----------



## jamel2010 (4 مارس 2010)

نجيبة جلالي


----------



## me_moo (12 أبريل 2010)

نورمان فوستر
الفار التو
كينزو تانغ
لى كوربوزييه
لويس كان
جوزيف لى سرت


----------



## محمد ال قاسم (12 مايو 2010)

روبرت فيتنوري

رينزو بيانو


عبد الواحد الوكيل


علي رافت


أبو بكر خيرت


----------



## en_hajer (13 مايو 2010)

stevan hall


----------



## ecotower (16 مايو 2010)

رفعت الجادرجي
خالد السلطاني​


----------



## نوزمي (21 مايو 2010)

_المهندس التركي 1- سنان باشا_
_2- الفر التو_
_3- فرانك جيري_
_4- الييل سارنين_
_5- باولوا سولييري_
_6- انتونيو غاودي_
_7- فكتور هورتا_
_8- يعقوب بيتر اوود_
_9- لوكوربوزيية_
_10- اسبولوند_
_11- هانس ماير_
_12- بيتر بهرنز_
​


----------



## elreedy50 (22 مايو 2010)

??????????????????????????


----------



## فارس القبصر (27 يونيو 2010)

*فرانك لويد رايت*​


----------



## fawaze (8 يوليو 2010)

فيليب جونسون


----------



## fawaze (8 يوليو 2010)

أوسكار نيماير


----------



## fawaze (8 يوليو 2010)

ريتشارد ماير


----------



## fawaze (8 يوليو 2010)

أنتونيو غاودي


----------



## mohamedelzwidy (9 يوليو 2010)

مهندس معماري /احمد عوضالله​


----------



## amer1970 (9 يوليو 2010)

الغزالي كسيبة


----------



## amer1970 (9 يوليو 2010)

علي رافت


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (10 يوليو 2010)

نعم حسن فتحي


----------



## samaoual (19 يوليو 2010)

Renzo Piano


----------



## حبيب في الله (19 أغسطس 2010)

*المعماري سنان باشا*

المعماري سنان الذي بنى عدة مساجد في اسطنبوا وعدة مدن في بلاد الشام في ابام الخلافة العثمانية


----------



## مدحت البازي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

رفعت الجادرجي


----------



## jamalco (26 أكتوبر 2010)

لوكوربوزييه


----------



## mohmetw (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس / محمد متولى


----------



## abouelsoud (28 أكتوبر 2010)

باوهاوس


----------



## ماجد قائد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هناك العديد من المعمارين العرب والذين تركو بصمات رائعه في فكرهم واعمالهم واذكر منهم 
المعماري حسن فتحي
والذي يعتبر معماري الفقراء فقد اتسمت مبانيه بالبساطه واستخدام المواد الطبيعيه في البناء فقد عمل اكثر من مدينه سكنيه وان فشلت ولاكنه اوصل فكرته في البناء بالطين لديه بعض الاعمال في دول الخليج والهند لديه العديد من شهائد التقدير من مختلف انحاء العالم
المعماريه زهاء حديد
والذي تعتبر من رواد العماره التفكيكيه وقد اتسمت اعمالها بالمساقط المتفجره وضد الجاذبيه*


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Kenzo Tange


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Ricgard Meier


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Richard Meier
(Dsl pour la faute)


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Jean Nouvel


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Mario Botta


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Zaha


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Zaha Hadid


----------



## aminemosta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Le Corbusier


----------



## راند7 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

عبد الواحد الوكيل


----------



## malakmama (9 نوفمبر 2010)

tado ando


----------



## مهندس سيد لطفى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

رامى الدهان


----------



## مصطفى ماهر توفيق (9 نوفمبر 2010)

لوكوربزيه


----------



## مصطفى ماهر توفيق (9 نوفمبر 2010)

فليب جونسون


----------



## Ghaithoooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

jorn Utzon


----------



## plpl (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لوكروبوزيه


----------



## nabilde25 (16 مارس 2011)

jean nouvelle


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 مارس 2011)

شيخ المعماريين حسن فتحى


----------



## أحمد هنون (17 مارس 2011)

حسن فتحى


----------



## en.wms (6 ديسمبر 2011)

عبدالسلام عمسيب


----------



## العوامى 2011 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

عبدالواحد الوكيل


----------



## هند الدغار (8 ديسمبر 2011)

فرانك جيرى ,,,,,, ده حبيبى من ايام الجيزه


----------



## tadi (14 ديسمبر 2011)

انت نسيت واحد من اقطاب الهندسة فين اوسكار نيميار


----------



## عبدالله ال عامر (3 يناير 2012)

عبدالواحد الوكيل


----------



## archidouce (3 يناير 2012)

le corbusier, renzo piano, otto


----------



## ناادية (6 يناير 2012)

Alvar Aalto
Richard Meier​


----------



## مازن ألحسن (6 يناير 2012)

كروبيوس /ألمانيا​


----------



## دفئ الروح (6 يناير 2012)

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## islamarchi (7 أغسطس 2012)

كلاترافا


----------



## بشير يونان (31 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة
ارجو ايصال رسالتي هذه ورغبتي بمراسلة المهندس المعماري الدكتور مثنى البياتي مع الشكر والتقدير
المهندس الاستشاري المدني
بشير يونان كرومي


----------



## بشير يونان (31 أغسطس 2012)

المهندس الاستشاري

بشير يونان كرومي
العراق - اربيل
009647504068617
009647701629006
​


----------



## الرقم واحد (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ليكر بوزية


----------



## غاده العليش (23 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب التوفيق


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الدكتور محمد مكيه


----------



## خيال الامل (24 نوفمبر 2012)

كيركاوا


----------



## المساح ممدوح (3 ديسمبر 2012)

سامي عنقاوي


----------



## abdalhadi alrhaima (7 ديسمبر 2012)

دانيال لبسكند - ريم كوهلاس- سانتياغو - لوكوربوزيه - مايكل انجلو


----------



## غيوثي (23 يناير 2013)

المهندسة العراقية المبدعة زها حديد.......


----------



## yosefahmed (5 فبراير 2013)

*ألبرت شبير*


----------



## tafaol (19 فبراير 2013)

lecorbusiere


----------



## mohammed215 (26 فبراير 2013)

رائد العمارة البرازيلية أوسكار نيماير يعقوب بيتر أوود ... روبرت ستيرن... ميس فان دوري ... كنزو تانغي ... بيير لويجي نيرفي ... كيثو كروماوا .....


----------



## ahmad1917 (27 فبراير 2013)

لوى كان


----------



## eng_mohamedalamer (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## asma13 (5 مارس 2013)

la grande architecte zaha hadid


----------

